# Paratalapia Polleni Info



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

I recently picked up a Paratalapia Polleni. Just looking for some general advice on this fish. It is a juvenile about 3" in length. What would be good tank mates, and what is the usual aggression level of this fish. It is in a tank by itself right now. It seems to be a very shy fish. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is a link to the profile page to get you started.


----------

